# Mutton



## giggler (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anybody know about this Mutton?

I had some at a strange BBQ joint yesterday and liked it!

But here in TX. where Beef Brisket Rules,... it is hard to find..

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 1, 2011)

It's sheep meat (that would be adult lamb!). Scots and Brits eat a lot of it. It's normally very tough, but if you cook it low and slow like you would for a Texas barbecue, I guess it would soften up.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 1, 2011)

I ate alot of it in Pakistan in diferent curries.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 1, 2011)

I hear ya, Giggler. I went to my butcher and asked for mutton and he said "you mean lamb, right?" and I told him no, I mean Mutton, from an adult sheep, not a lamb.

He said no one had ever asked for it and maybe he could order some for me.

Weird. I'd like to try it, but no one here in Florida has it. 

Just lamb. At crazy prices.


----------



## merstar (Oct 1, 2011)

The first time I tried mutton was in Paris. I was invited to a great homemade dinner with a family from Morocco. They had a fresh killed sheep (they did it themselves), and they made a traditional couscous dish (mutton was served on the bone, on the side). It was so delicious - very moist and tender! I don't know how they prepared it, but it was sheer perfection.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 1, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I hear ya, Giggler. I went to my butcher and asked for mutton and he said "you mean lamb, right?" and I told him no, I mean Mutton, from an adult sheep, not a lamb.
> 
> He said no one had ever asked for it and maybe he could order some for me.
> 
> ...


 
Timothy do a search for halal meat markets you can get it in Orlando. But you should be able to get it in Jacksonville.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 1, 2011)

check the farm and garden section of Craigslist. They almost always have sheep. You will have to pay for someone to process or split the meat with them.I think i will doing it soon since the supermarket price is so high.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 1, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Timothy do a search for halal meat markets you can get it in Orlando. But you should be able to get it in Jacksonville.


 
Thanks, I'll see what that turns up!



4meandthem said:


> check the farm and garden section of Craigslist. They almost always have sheep. You will have to pay for someone to process or split the meat with them.I think i will doing it soon since the supermarket price is so high.


That's way more mutton than I'm looking for. Great idea though.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb>Hogget>Mutton, true mutton has a very strong flavor and although various chefs try to turn the British public on to it it is still not very popular over here.
Mutton is the one "mature" meat I dont like.


----------



## Claire (Oct 2, 2011)

I asked a sheep breeder around here why the lamb I buy now seems so flavorless.  he said it was because they bring lamb to the market much faster and younger than they used to be able to do.  I just laughed and said, do you mean I spent my childhood eating mutton?  He replied, probably close to.  The fact is I like the "gamy" taste of mutton and  venison once in awhile.  Now it can be so mild that you might as well be eating beef -- don't get me wrong, I love beef -- but when I buy lamb or venison, I don't want something that tastes like beef, only more expensive!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

On a related topic...

Interesting that no one complains about eating lamb but does complain about veal?  Maybe we need an exposé on the conditions under which lamb is raised to even things out.


----------



## Claire (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, good grief.  I know a lot of people who won't eat either!  I'm never quite sure ... once you've decided to be an omnivore, well....  I've seen vegans wearing leather shoes and anti-fur-people wearing leather jackets.  I actually (my husband and I are both omnivores) had to instruct an acquaintance about what she isn't supposed to eat as a vegan.  At least I know what is in my Worcestershire sauce!  I really don't have a problem with food preferences and dietary restrictions, as long as people don't give me grief.   In other words, do not wear leather and tell me I'm evil for liking a steak!  

In other words, I agree with you.  Is eating a baby lamb any worse than eating a baby cow or, for that matter, an egg?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2011)

Had mutton once.  Mutton=blech.  Too strong flavored for me.

Now, tiny lamb chops and veal parm,  muy bueno!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 2, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Had mutton once. Mutton=blech. Too strong flavored for me.
> 
> Now, tiny lamb chops and veal parm, muy bueno!


 
I love lamb chops. As far as I remember, I've never eaten any mutton. I just want to try it.

I love trying new things. Especially foods. I think it was Nikki that said "Tim, you're like Mikey on that TV commercial. You'll try anything!" She's right to an extent.

I'll try almost anything. I do draw the line on some things. Eating still moving things bothers me on a very primitive level. My mind can want to try it, but my soul says no-way.

Ha! I'll find somewhere that has a mutton roast I can try!

Heeere little sheepy.....come here to me.....hehe, that's a good little sheepy....BAP! POW! Into the pot!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2011)

i've had mutton in an indian take out place here in the city. loved every bite. the strong flavour goes well in thick, spicy indian sauces like rogan josh.

oddly enough, the guy behind the counter said it was listed on the menu as goat, but it was really mutton. for some reason, people don't mind the idea of eating a goat, but they dislike sheep.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually, in some parts of the world, goat is referred to as mutton.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2011)

I like a good mutton stew with rosemary...very good.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 2, 2011)

When we had lamb when I was a child, my Dad would come to the supper table and say, (every time), "Ram, Lamb, Sheep or Mutton, I love them all, out of the stall, and when on my plate, I'll never be late!"

As kids, we'd always laugh when he said it!


----------

